

Ask HN: How can I this (Drupal code audit and project planning)? - mcrittenden

http://drupalcheck.com<p>I feel that there is a market for this, based on my years of experience with for-client Drupal development, but I'm not sure the best way to market it. Is adwords my best option here, or is there another way?
======
mcrittenden
Clickable <http://drupalcheck.com>

